# CW9 range report :(



## Gomer (Mar 15, 2009)

OK, here we go, This gun is GREAT! the problem is I love my XD9SC. It is/was my favorite carry piece then I bought the Kahr for my wife to use as her carry gun. So today my wife and I go to the range, I wanted to get the breakin out of the way so I can qualify with it and add it to my CCW. I wanted to shoot it first that way if my wife was all over the place I would know it was her and not the gun, so I shot the first seven rounds at 21 ft and had about a two inch group with one flier. I love this gun, and my wife might be SOL! Well we continued and fired 210 rounds total 20 speer gold dot 124gr +P, 170 WWB and 20 Corbon DPX 115gr +P with no failures. I am very satisfied with the CW9, it might be my new EDC gun. oh yeah the last seven rounds I fired @ 50 ft six of which were in the X-ring. It took me a few shots to get used to a complete reset of the trigger but it shoots great. the muzzle flip was tolerable for me, but I couldn't imagine shooting a CW40. 

I apologize for the terrible grammer, spelling and scrambled thought proccess!


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice shootin.


----------

